# corpak insertion



## Kim1961 (May 26, 2010)

What CPT code would you use for the insertion of a corpak system with an EGD? It doesn't go thru the skin it goes thru the mouth or nose. I don't feel comfortable using 43246 because the skin is not cut to insert this and I also don't think that code 43752 applies because there is no image guidance. The code that is recommended online is 43241 which is a good possibility any help greatly appreciated.


----------

